# ADS in Resort Reviews



## pedro47 (Dec 27, 2019)

I am seeing ADS in the Resort Reviews section.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 27, 2019)

the resort reviews are on a totally different server (tug2.com) and have always rotated banner ads and google ads.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 27, 2019)

TUGBrian, Thanks for your fast reply. Brian I can truly say you are on top of things.

I wish your IT team and you could worked with Celebrity Cruise Line IT Team. *LOL*


----------

